# Bach did not came out of the blues the legacy date back 2 from Franco-Flemish\Italian



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What a brave statement, daring and bold, here why:
Daring his to seek backward the lineage of skilled and talent of organist per se.

Let's start Organ finest that might have created J.s Bach, not that he would not be genius but... before him, Genius was there and alive.

Here Fews name to remember?

Jacques Buus: a Franco-Flemish organist, very long, lengthy organ work, which did not occur until J.s Bach!!!= clearly avant-garde.

Cabeson: One other top gun of organ workks, responsible for a lot of works, not a minus figure.

Italians name which people are more familiars whit:

Claudio Merulo, Giovanni Maria Trabachi, Bernado Storace ufo minimalist birth, the piece ''Pastorale'', then later on Cavazzoni, Frescobaldi?

All of them counts in the equation of matrix of the genius of organ work?

I.E no Frescobaldi no J.s Bach, it took the genius of the renaissance to ''big-bang'' J.s Bach ''the great, not to diminished him but to admit this, also no Buxtehude no Sweelinck no J.s Bach.

It's not me thinking it's rationality and Predominance advancement of genius trough early organ work, don't you think if, Bach had access to playing early renaissance music, he would, of course, I suspect he studied what was before him trough Italians masters and perhaps Franco-Flemish or English masters I forgot to mention, since this post is getting out of hand too tedious (Gilbert = personna= Revenge of the Nerds), Gilbert= Nerds God, a proud nerd whom made it, very serious , intellectual ((anyway if you seen the films tome 1-2), cool parenthesis.
So I'm nerding out I'm sorry, but I got a visit by the lord and he ask me to post this to you, Jean-Sébastian Bach lords of lords?

Him and Monteverdi = year zero of baroque genuine.If you spare early French and early baroque movement as not definitively pertinent.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Nanos gigantum humeris insidentes


----------

